# "Golden" litter. More technically?



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Momma is a pretty little gold piebald. What would be a more proper color term for her, or is it even possible to give her a better term?

Mom (Phoebe):









These are the three girls from her litter, all the same color as herself:









And these are the boys:









One "reverse" rumpwhite!









So, what do you call that pretty yellow gold color?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Looks like you have recessive yellow and blues (and blue recessive yellow) there.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Is that the lightening or do some of those babies have 3 different colors on them?


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Do these guys have any himi in them or chinchilla? My piebald female that is chinchilla, tan and himi ended up having various shades of tan in her fur that gave her the appearance of being tricolor...do any of these babies have red or pink eyes?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm thinking its a trick of the light...young recessive yellows can have a different color to the base of the coat than the tips, so they can seem to have spots of different colors depending on the angle of light and such.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

There must be some tri/splashed in them. Either that or diluted brindle...there is more than one color on some of these.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I really don't think there's actually an other color on them.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm interested to see who's the daddy, do you have any pictures of him?


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Here ya go - I had fun making this! 

This is as far back as I know, Banner, Phantom, and Sugar are pet store mice. And their colors are a best guess, off of what most of you have told me here.  Please correct me if you think I have someone wrong!










Full sized image here: http://i54.tinypic.com/10zns47.jpg


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Mom is probably an under marked Blue Brindle judging by her pedigree and coloring. (Am. Brindles are not called RY and they do not necessarily carry RY - Am. Brindle is dominant).

So if I had to guess, all of your babies are some type of Blue and Blue Brindle (or maybe RY Blue Brindle, which would explain the darker spots of yellow on the light yellow).


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Awesome, thanks!  Brindles still confuse me. 

What exactly does under marked mean, though?


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

> What exactly does under marked mean, though?


It means an American Brindle with little to no striping.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you.  And if she's an under marked blue brindle, that's why I don't see any blue coloring?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Seeing the photo ped it looks like they are probably undermarked brindles (recessive yellow and brindle are completely separate genes...its just than an unmarked brindle can look like a recessive yellow...which can cause a lot of confusion!)


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

> Thank you. And if she's an under marked blue brindle, that's why I don't see any blue coloring?


Yes, thats my opinion.


----------

